# Motor blocks for Kalamazoo engines?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Does anybody know of a source for motor blocks for the Kalamazoo Engines. I have a couple of the engines that are well loved but need serious repair, and the motor block would seem to be the best way to go.
TIA


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Hartland motor blocks will fit. Seems I recall they took over Kalamazoo. Could be wrong though!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes contact HLW, they are youir best bet 

http://www.h-l-w.com/


----------

